# Favorite ECM Recordings



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

This topic was inspired by some recent chatter on the Current Listening thread.

What are some of your favorite ECM recordings? Classical or otherwise.

I have only a few ECM records but they are real doozies. I'll post my faves in a little while. But here's a preview of one:






Actually it sounds quite a bit like some of Jordi Savall's early music.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

^ I am a big fan of Anouar Brahem. If you haven't already, BPS, listen to his two albums with François Couturier and Jean-Louis Matinier: _Le pas du chat noir_ and _Le voyage de Sahar._ Gorgeous stuff.

Ah, ECM - I'm a sucker for their aesthetic. Actually, I'll have to think about my faves - there are so many.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... with a roster that includes Chick Corea, Keith Jarrett, Gidon Kremer, John Holloway, Arvo Pärt, Erkki-Sven Tüür, Valentin Silvestrov, The Hilliard Ensemble, Trio Mediæval, Andras Schiff, Anouar Brahem, François Couturier, etc... presented in a marvelously minimal aesthetic packaging, I could not help having picked up a good many ECM discs over the past few years. Among my favorites, I would include:







.....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Silvestrov Metamusik, the Jarrett Köln concert, and the Pärt Tabula Rasa. Probably a few more too.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

There's something I just don't like about the "ECM sound", although almost all of the ECM CD's I own are jazz albums. It's too, I dunno, slick or smooth. Dave Holland had a great run on ECM though, and I value those albums highly.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, while we're allowed to post non-classical, I'll 'fess up to loving Jarrett's "The Köln Concert." Less embarrassingly, Paul Motian's "Conception Vessel" is, in my own humble opinion, an absolute masterpiece. Of course it won't be for everyone.... 

Back on topic: 

First of all, Reich's Music for 18 Musicians. 

Second of all, the Hilliard Ensemble's recordings of Gesualdo. (A braver man might also mention Officium. While we're speaking of bravery, there is a Tsabropoulos Gurdjieff disk that I have not been able to dislike.) The Hilliard Ensemble has done well on ECM, such as their Lassus disk. But Gesualdo's Tenebrae is the highlight to me. 

Third of all, Holliger's recording of Zelenka's trio sonatas. 

Fourth of all, the famous disks of Pärt's Alina and Tabula Rasa are ECM, and so is a lot more of his most popular stuff. 

Fifth, Silvestrov's Silent Songs. There are other Silvestrov disks on ECM (I have two), but this is the only one I recommend, and I do recommend it! 

Sixth, about tied for me, Kancheli's Lament and Scelsi's Natura Renovatur. 

I like Jarrett's recording of Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues, but I haven't heard any other, and it seems like people who have heard others don't like it so much, so take this with a teaspoon of salt. (I won't even mention Andras Schiff.)

Have I forgotten anything? Probably. But I actually spent a few minutes looking over my collection in order to make this post! 

By the way, while I'm sharing my infinitely humble opinions, I love ECM, but what ECM does, Nonesuch generally does better....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SLGO, I'd like to know what is not among your favorites!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I just got the first two volumes of Andras Schiff's Beethoven Piano Sonata cycle, released by ECM. I've only listened to one track so far, but I'm slightly disappointed in the amount of reverb present in the recording. (I prefer solo piano recordings to sound like I'm sitting right next to the piano.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Most of my favorites have already been posted by others. I would add Mompou's Musica Callada. This recording has a feeling of spiritual solitude which sets it apart from others I've heard.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Herbert Henck's piano discs and Kim Kashkashian's viola discs. I don't really like film score classical music but this one with Kashkashian from the composer Eleni Karaindrou is beautiful.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Lots of fantastic stuff on ECM, some of my favourites:

Roscoe Mitchell - Composition / Improvisation Nos 1, 2 & 3
Evan Parker - The Moment's Energy
Steve Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
Hilliard Ensemble/Perotin
Ensemble Modern/Helmut Lachenmann - Schwankungen am Rand
Dave Holland - Conference of the Birds
Joe Maneri Trio - Tales of Rohnlief


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I took part in the Chatter, and Jarret has been mentioned. A classical album on ECM I like a lot is the Trio Sonatas by Zelenka.








I need to check out the Hymns and Prayers StLukesGuildOhoi mentioned.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Garlic said:


> Hilliard Ensemble/Perotin


Yes! That too.

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bas said:


> A classical album on ECM I like a lot is the Trio Sonatas by Zelenka.


That's a great one also.

In fact, I unwittingly introduced it to my Sunday School class yesterday. I was covering Jesus' comments on fasting, so I tried to be funny (they're teenagers, after all) and play the sound clip from Little Shop of Horrors: "Feed me! I'm starving!" But when I pushed the play button on my smartphone, it skipped the track and instead kept playing Zelenka's 1st Trio Sonata.

Oh, well, at least they got some culture.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

I really like ECM but I'd like them even more if I found a cheaper download source. As things stand, I have to pay about $12 for a good quality ECM download versus $6 for a Naxos download. Maybe I should be buying physical albums.

So far I've got:
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas - Andras Schiff (all of them)
Schumann: Violin Sonatas - Carolin Widmann, Denes Varjon
Rolf Lislevand - Diminuito
Arvo Pärt: In Principio

And non-classical:
Anouar Brahem - The Astounding Eyes of Rita
Anouar Brahem, Dave Holland & John Surman - Thimar

Price notwithstanding, I'd really like to explore further. I guess sometimes it pays not to be such a cheapskate.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Hilliard Perotin oversight is bugging the perfectionist in me. So, mulligan. 

1. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians

2. Perotin - The Hilliard Ensemble 

3. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - The Hilliard Ensemble
3a. Gesualdo: 5th Book of Madrigals - The Hilliard Ensemble
3b. Officium - The Hilliard Ensemble and Jan Garbarek 

4. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas - Holliger 

5. Pärt: Tabula Rasa - Kremer etc. 
5a. Pärt: Alina - Spivakov, Malter, etc. 

6. Silvestrov: Silent Songs 

7. Shostakovich: Preludes & Fugues - Jarrett 

8. Kancheli: Lament // Scelsi: Natura Renovatur 

Also, Motian's "Conception Vessel." Fans of Dave Holland should check it out! "Flux and Change" with Italian pianist Enrico Pieranunzi, which is not an ECM disk, almost became my favorite Motian disk - but "Conception Vessel" remains my favorite. Really, really, check it out. 

Also, Silvestrov's "Silent Songs." Although a few other people mentioned a few of Silvestrov's ECM disks, I didn't notice anyone else cheering for "Silent Songs." I like "Requiem for Larissa" ok, and "Bagatellen und Seranaden" is ok too, but "Silent Songs" is great. 

Humble opinions, as always, though I do happen to be correct, technically and objectively speaking.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have Anouar Brahem "Le Pas du Chat Noir." Is it really all that much better than other Middle Eastern / Jazz / world / New Age fusion efforts? 

I will listen to it again soon to be sure I didn't miss anything.

But if we're going to let the conversation flow in this New Agey direction... Some competition: 

Ghazal's "Rain" is an awesome ECM disk. 

Shahrokh Yadegari's "Green Memories" (not ECM) is really interesting music, though it is marred by taking what seems to have been a great (or at least good) poem about the decline of a civilization and turning it into a maudlin environmentalist whine. (Try to pretend they didn't mean to do that, and it's good again.)

Axiom of Choice's "Niya Yesh" is enjoyable (also not ECM), and closer to mainstream New Age. 

Just like this we've nearly gotten around to actual pop / world crossover, and in line with that general aesthetic please forgive me for mentioning This Mortal Coil's cover of "Song to the Siren." I like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

I sampled "Le Pas du Chat Noir" on iTunes - not sure I like the accordion though, but hard to say without buying the album and listening a few times. Check out Rita or Thimar.

But frankly you'll never find anything better than this -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've yet to pick up any of their classical releases, but have been listening to their jazz stuff for about 30 years now. In recent years I've purchased some of the box set re-issues:

Paul Motian
Terje Rypdal
Aril Andersen
Eberhard Weber

I don't care much for the album covers anymore. Lots of dark, murky images. 

Other favorite ECM artists are:

Egberto Gismonti
Kenny Wheeler
Ralph Towner
Dave Holland
Marc Johnson
Bobo Stenson
Pat Metheny


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

science said:


> SLGO, I'd like to know what is not among your favorites!


There are a couple that I really didn't like much. Off the top of my head I can think of a disc of Stephen Hartke's music. There are a few others that I found pleasant enough at first... but rather bland... almost New-Age-ish after a while. Unless a disc is incredibly cheap I tend to do a little research at first... reading reviews, listening to samples on Amazon or other sources... or even the entire disc, when available, on Spotify... so I'm pretty good at not getting too many discs that I find to be duds.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

Some other suggestions:

- On classical music there is a very good ECM version of Schumann String quartets (unfortunately only 1&3). There is also a pretty good CD of Enescu (specially the impressions d´enfance) and Ravel by a greek violinist, Leonidas Kavakos.

- On other musics (which for ECM means generally something half-jazz, half folk/world music) try John Surman (Coruscating, The spaces in between) or Misha Alperin (Her first dance).

- And they have a CD about a norwegian XIX violinist called Hommage à Ole Bull that is very nice but I don´t even know where to classify it


----------



## whiteroses (Aug 14, 2011)

Aecio said:


> Some other suggestions:
> 
> - On classical music there is a very good ECM version of Schumann String quartets (unfortunately only 1&3). There is also a pretty good CD of Enescu (specially the impressions d´enfance) and Ravel by a greek violinist, Leonidas Kavakos.


I smile about your reference to "by a greek violinist" who also happens to be a superstar of serious calibre  That is indeed a great CD, by the way.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I like _Matchbook_ by vibist Gary Burton and guitarist Ralph Towner.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Probably mentioned already
Keith Jarrett, Bach WTC Book One and the Koln Concert.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Dobrinka Tabakova - String Paths

Gorgeous string music - Great fat sound. The opening trio in particular.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Heiner Goebbels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

And some more Heiner Goebbels.






















Ou bien le débarquement désastreux is one of my favorites pieces by anyone on any label.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Handel: Suites for Keyboard - Keith Jarrett
La Scala - Keith Jarrett
LvB: Piano Sonatas (Vols. III, IV, VI) - Andras Schiff


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

some guy said:


> And some more Heiner Goebbels.
> [various album covers]
> 
> Ou bien le débarquement désastreux is one of my favorites pieces by anyone on any label.


Thanks for posting those, some guy - think I'll check out Herr Goebbels. One concern I have, though, from reading about these is that something may be lost in translation if you cannot also see the visuals that go with the music. Can these be enjoyed as pure music without getting the whole experience?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. I forgot. I also have Andras Schiff doing the Hammerklavier and other Beethoven piano sonatas; also the Bach keyboard partitas. 
Not my favorite Beethoven performances. 
Annie Fischer leaves him in the dust.

Prefer Bach on the harpsichord. Recommended to those who can tolerate the anachronistic sound of Bach played on the modern grand piano.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am a very big fan of ECM. Both the classical and jazz releases.

There is very little of the ECM catalog that I would consider 'New Age'.

Eberhard Weber - Colours of Chloe, is close to brilliant.
Terje Rypdal - Whenever I Seem to Be Far Away, sounds like King Crimson meets Miles, in Bartok's garage (where they fit the Sudfunk Orchestra, I'm not sure?).
Art Ensemble of Chicago - Full Force, Nice Guys
Ralph Towner - Solo Concerts, Solstice, Old Friends New Friends
Art Lande - Rubisa Patrol

And many of the mentioned Jarrett releases.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I have always dreaded the idea of acquiring some fame (or indeed notoriety) and then being asked to be a castaway on Desert Island Discs-I would really struggle to choose from the great music I have had the pleasure and good fortune to encounter-and this ECM question appears to be having the same effect that I envisaged....where to start?....so I am now working on my list....but one thing is for sure-there will be no apologies for including the Koln Concert...some people seem a little embarrassed almost to even acknowledge the recording now, but just remember-Steve Buscemi character in the Sopranos was opening some kind of alternative medicine/massage joint and he intended to have 'oh you know, a little Keith Jarrett maybe' playing...so there you go!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. I just played the Koln Concert. Hat pulled down over my eyes, shades drawn, door closed.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Bless you hpowders for the things you do in instantiating all of this great music in the concert halll for the rest of us.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Bless you hpowders for the things you do in instantiating all of this great music in the concert halll for the rest of us.


Thanks.

Keith Jarrett is an amazing jazz improviser. Sometimes he grunts loudly when he plays. I close my eyes and imagine Rubinstein or Richter grunting like that and the image doesn't work for me.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

Keith Jarrett has put out multiple recordings of Bach piano pieces.

Here's one that I like:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I have his Bach WTC Book One. I just wish ECM didn't leave such delays between each prelude and fugue. They should be played almost continuously with minimal pause.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty much all of ECM's New Series is interesting to me. I think I only have 3 of them:

John Dowland - In Darkness Let Me Dwell
Giacinto Scelsi - Natura Renovatur
Alfred Schnittke - Psalms of Repentance

I particularly treasure the first two, but the third one may yet grow on me


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Sudonim said:


> Thanks for posting those, some guy - think I'll check out Herr Goebbels. One concern I have, though, from reading about these is that something may be lost in translation if you cannot also see the visuals that go with the music. Can these be enjoyed as pure music without getting the whole experience?


Well, I can, anyway. But then I have several dozens of operas that I listen to with great enjoyment without the visuals. Of course, going to an opera live is best. But if the music is any good, even listening to an opera on a CD at home is pretty sweet.

I've been to a couple of Goebbels' shows live, and they are spectacular. Highly recommended. I wish someone would film a whole piece from start to finish for us. For that big screen that was such a great deal.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

this question has been niggling away whilst I walked to, and sat through a particularly nervy one-nil home win but as we progressed out of the bottom three on an increasingly cold January night these are the initial recordings that came into my mind...

Keith Jarrett-My Song-the European Quartet at their most lyrical-Country is magnificent! The Koln Concert/Bremen Lausanne Concerts/Sun Bear Concerts/Bregenz Munchen Concerts....obviously!
Pat Metheny-Travels-the high point of his ECM career-like one big road trip (or so I imagine!).... First Circle, in my mind the studio continuation of the Travels groove
Pete Erskine-the drummer made a series of albums with the underrated John Taylor on piano and Palle Danielsson on bass and what a collection of albums they are.....
Tomasz Stanko-Suspended Night and Soul of Things-never tire of these two particular albums partially because of the presence such a wonderful pianist.....
Marcin Wasilewski Trio-discovered apparently by Stanko this band have made three albums so far and if you have not heard them I would suggest that you do so at the earliest opportunity....melodic, poignant...whatever.....
Kenny Wheeler/Lee Konitz/Bill Frisell/Dave Holland-Angel Song-look at those names and also the absence of a drummer...this is something else.......

and finally as part of this initial instalment......
Bobo Stenson-Serenity,War Orphans,Cantando,Goodbye,Reflections but above all else the sublime,magical Indicum-this is where jazz meets classical (if that means anything really)-Bobo has such a fine touch and melodic sense and the bass player is no slouch either....

it would be ridiculous of me to make any assumptions but if you are looking at this thread you have some interest in this area of music but if you have not heard any of the above then I can seriously seriously recommend the whole lot....in the same way that I have been banging on about Martinu, Moeran, Dvorak and Glazunov for the last few months this is the music that makes the world a better place......


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Article re ECM.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/a-striking-exception-on-ecm-records-at-the-grammys-1423092445


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anything played by Keith jarrett on ECM is golden to me.


----------

